# Facebook Mafia Wars anyone?



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Good lord I'm hooked on this rediculous game...Who else is?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Im OBSESSED with FarmVille! Lol. Im gonna go join Mafia Wars...see if its awesome.  Youre on FB? Lets be friends! Shantel (youll hafta ask me) (Im the only one. )


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm the only shana wakenshaw lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Were friends baby!!! Woot woot! My ONLY GP facebook friend...LUCKY! LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol you're my only gp friend too


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Not for long LOL I sent you both My FB friend thing LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha alrighty the more the merrier


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Woot Woot!!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im was a huge mafia wars player for over a year, I played EVERY day but lately I have been trying to step back!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Im was a huge mafia wars player for over a year, I played EVERY day but lately I have been trying to step back!


Youre a busy man I'm surprised you fit Mafia Wars in there LOL


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

Man I played mafia wars everyday till i got to level 161 thats when things started getting trivial.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm diggin' it... anyone wanna brawl on my side with me feel free to add me!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Yes, yes! Add me too!!!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i had to block those apps from my newsfeed....i get so sick of seeing them.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i think people should post up their milestones not every time the acheived something


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Im a level 221, and yeah theres not much new anymore


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

isnt cuba and moscow the new hype?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

its just the same ol thing in a different location so people will keep playing. NOthing new


----------

